# Agregar entrada de video a un televisor color antiguo



## jona alvarez (Ago 1, 2007)

Hola, hace tiempo que tengo esta duda, y queria ver si era posible.
Resulta que tengo un televisor Normende 20" (como del ´80), pero no tiene entrada ni de audio ni de video. Yo lo que quiero es conectar un reproductor de DVD al televisor en cuestion, el sonido no importa, pues conecto el DVD a un equipo de música.
si esto es posible, desde ya les agradesco que me pasen algun circuito para tal proposito.

                                                                                          Jonathan.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 2, 2007)

Jona, busca el diagrama del TV. Es necesario saber cómo está construido y si es posible separar las señales para conectar las entradas.
Si no fuese posible directamente, se deben agregar componetes para que se cumplan las condiciones, pero siempre se puede hacer algo.
Una vez que tengas el diagrama, lo publicas y veremos. Para publicarlo debe estar en formato digital.

mcrven


----------



## eusko (Ago 2, 2007)

personalmente me parece una tarea muy complicada,lo mas sencillo en mi opinion es que consigas un conversor de video a radiofrecuencia y lo conectes a la entrada de antena del tv,no son caros.


----------



## JOSELUIS_LUDUENA (Ago 2, 2007)

Si querés una entrada de A/V para el Tv económicamente, al menos aquí, cuesta lo mismo comprar un aparato modulador de RF que colocarle el modulador de RF de una videograbadora que podría ser una alternativa (no es muy complicado hacerlo, en general tienen 3 pines: A, V, y +5v; la carcaza es maza). Yo lo he realizado en el DVD y al mismo tiempo, lo acomodé que para cuando esté apagado el DVD pueda ver por antena. El problema es que el DVD transmite en NTSC y si el TV no es NTSC olvidate del color sin contar que se desengancha el vertical. En nuestro país binorma aparecieron a partir de los ´90 con la entrada de los videoreproductores. José L.


----------



## jona alvarez (Ago 2, 2007)

voy a probar con lo de la videograbadora, si consigo una, pero gracias a todos
                                                                                   Jonathan.


----------

